# Cherry stalk herbal tea wine



## Kivanc (Mar 24, 2020)

I want to use bags of cherry stems and I wonder whether or not I keep its aromatic flavor if I make cherry stalk tea wine. I would use brown sugar this time. Any recommendations and ideas are welcome.


----------

